# Phenotype-L Clone vs DOGE V3 Clone



## Nostalgic (26/4/16)

Howsit guys

So I recently bought a GeekVape Avocado and decided that I want to add and RDA to my artillery...

What are your thoughts on these 2 rda's if I wanted it purely for flavour chasing?
Am I heading down the right alley?
Would these satisfy my flavour craving or do you recommend otherwise?

Apologies for all the qs and thanknyou in advance!


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

No need to apologise @Nostalgic thats what the forum is for

I cant really help you because I have not tried either of these

I do have a DoGE2 - but dont use it much because the drip tip is about the size of a kreepy krauly pipe! 
Something I just find quite awkward about that, just havent been able to get used to it.

Also, the phenotype L is a monstrous cloud producer - both the last two JHB vape meet cloud blowing comps were won with this device. (@Ollie and @Maxxis)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

I love the Tsunami RDA for a flavor chasing dripper. Bottom airflow, wide bore drip tip and 510 adapter for smaller tips, massive build deck, killer air flow, and due to the size all it takes to change to a cloud monster is a bigger build and higher wattage.

Flavor is like a Griffin only better and more 3d. If you like Geekvape stick to Geekvape on this one. They knocked it out the park.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

If you are after flavour then the Avo will beat both those tanks on flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after flavour then the Avo will beat both those tanks on flavour!


If you like the Avo you have to try the Tsunami RDA... I went for the Avo, vaped both, left with the Tsunami. Both Geekvape. Plus it will look killer on one of those Snow Wolves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you like the Avo you have to try the Tsunami RDA... I went for the Avo, vaped both, left with the Tsunami. Both Geekvape. Plus it will look killer on one of those Snow Wolves.



Getting the Theorem tomorrow... have high hopes for it flavour wise. I have given up on Drippers... too much of a hassle for me... plus I either flood the thing or get a dry hit. Me and drippers haven't been happy together ever... when I go for juice tasting I take a REO and drip into it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nostalgic (26/4/16)

Thanks once again. The forum never dissapoints and the advice and experiences are duly noted. Much appreciated. Now I'm left decisions decisions...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Getting the Theorem tomorrow... have high hopes for it flavour wise. I have given up on Drippers... too much of a hassle for me... plus I either flood the thing or get a dry hit. Me and drippers haven't been happy together ever... when I go for juice tasting I take a REO and drip into it.


I am switching to drippers because of the juice usage in my RTA... the Gemini drinks like a sailor. I think a squonker is next. The tanks are insanely thirsty. I mean I am saving juice with a 22mm dripper...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (26/4/16)

I have both and I can say the Pheno is a flavour chaser. compared to the Doge v3,

RDA's will kill any tank in flavor. There might not be people on this forum that agree but thats the honest truth world wide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

whatalotigot said:


> I have both and I can say the Pheno is a flavour chaser. compared to the Doge v3,
> 
> RDA's will kill any tank in flavor. There might not be people on this forum that agree but thats the honest truth world wide.



Being a Squonker aka dripper with a hole in I would agree to a large extent... but have you tried a Target or Gemini Tank with the cCell?


----------



## Nostalgic (27/4/16)

whatalotigot said:


> I have both and I can say the Pheno is a flavour chaser. compared to the Doge v3,
> 
> RDA's will kill any tank in flavor. There might not be people on this forum that agree but thats the honest truth world wide.


How does the Wotofo Iced3 compare?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Being a Squonker aka dripper with a hole in I would agree to a large extent... but have you tried a Target or Gemini Tank with the cCell?


This thing... just killed them all. I can never go back to tanks now... maybe for a drive or what but... apologies to go off topic but can RDA be converted to fit a squonker?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> This thing... just killed them all. I can never go back to tanks now... maybe for a drive or what but... apologies to go off topic but can RDA be converted to fit a squonker?



Yes *some *Drippers can indeed be converted... Velocity, Thumper, Stumpy a lot of others...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes *some *Drippers can indeed be converted... Velocity, Thumper, Stumpy a lot of others...


Yesssss. I am going this route with a Velocity. Thank you!!


----------



## whatalotigot (28/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Being a Squonker aka dripper with a hole in I would agree to a large extent... but have you tried a Target or Gemini Tank with the cCell?



Havent had alot of time to play around with them, But when it comes to comparing a tanks flav to a drippers . . No real comparison.
The newer tanks have been getting better, but still not there. I did however play around with SS last night in a tank and finding flavor to be getting better. Especially in the newer tanks. Gemini, moonshot, Griffin 25 etc 




Nostalgic said:


> How does the Wotofo Iced3 compare?



I havnent owned the Ice3 yet so I wouldnt be able to advise!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

whatalotigot said:


> Havent had alot of time to play around with them, But when it comes to comparing a tanks flav to a drippers . . No real comparison.
> The newer tanks have been getting better, but still not there. I did however play around with SS last night in a tank and finding flavor to be getting better. Especially in the newer tanks. Gemini, moonshot, Griffin 25 etc



You really need to test a Cerabis and a Gemini with cCells. You will be shocked.


----------



## Nostalgic (30/4/16)

I bought the Phenotype-L RDA at Foggers Vape Lounge. Don't regret it one bit. Always get the best of service from the team after numerous purchases...let alone the amazing prices.

I tried something new this morning. Been vaping over a year now but only recently started building coils. Shoot me if I get the terms wrong or made any errors in my build.

Long story short, here goes...

I used 26ga x 2 + 32ga UD Clapton Wire. I used a single strand of wire to do a 3mm dual coil build (think it's called a sleeper build).
I ended up with a 0.31ohm build which I'm currently running on a RX200.

I found clouds and flavour to be perfect at 100w (5.57v) with the big bore drip tip (1.5 air slot opening on either side of RDA).

Clouds and flavour was perfect at 71.4w (4.7v) with the 510 drip tip (1 air slot opening on either side of RDA)

Feel free to comment on any areas where I could improve on for even better flavour and clouds.

Below are pics for your perusal:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

Great coil @Nostalgic !
Sounds like you aced it - way to go


----------



## Nostalgic (30/4/16)

Silver said:


> Great coil @Nostalgic !
> Sounds like you aced it - way to go


Thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/5/16)

Nostalgic said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> So I recently bought a GeekVape Avocado and decided that I want to add and RDA to my artillery...
> 
> ...


Can't speak for the Doge but I own a phenotype L and it is a cloud chaser for sure more so than for flavor.


----------



## Nabzthevaper (12/8/16)

Nostalgic said:


> How does the Wotofo Iced3 compare?


I have the wotofo ice3 and im loving it although you can't adjust airflow but i like it just the way it is... I bought the phenotype-L clone and ive only used it once or twice because the wide bore drip tip is huge and theres a bit too much airflow but on the plus side it has a spacious build deck, its a awrsome rda for cloud chasing 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

